# 3 Mile Sunday Night 7.27.08



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

I checked the radar at around 3 pm yesterday, and it looked good! Next I checked the tides...:clap...just what I was looking for. SoI started getting the boatready. We left for 17th at around 6, and had the glastron in the water by 6:45. On the way out there was still quite a chop, and I had Ashley with me, so I took it easy. As we were heading out of the bayou, I noticed about 15 pelicans dive bombing some bait on the surface. I thought maybe something was under it driving it up, so we eased up and I tossed a jerk shad at it for a bit. No luck there so we moved on to the bridge. I anchored up to the first spot and it was slow, and still pretty rough we were getting knocked around pretty good. After catching a couple of small white trout, and a few skipjack I decided it was time to move. I got us into position at the next spot, and we put a few lines in. Not long after we got settled...bam...the drag is screaming on my abu cardinal 503. I look at my spool and see that it is over half gone and I have already tightened my drag twice. I adjust the drag again fish is still running and it hasn't stopped taking line yet....just one constant run!!!!! I look at my spool again and realize that I can see the spool through the line...YIKES...so I grab the spool and try to slow him down...well all that did was break him off :banghead :banghead At this point it is really slicking off and bait is busting all around, huge schools of menhaden all over the top, frantically exploding. And then, screaming drag again...this time on my abu cardinal 304...same story again I barely keep from getting spooled. So at this point I pull out the big boys, and rig up both my daiwa 7000c's, now I have alot of 30 lb line:clap :clap Not long after my gulp shrimp hits the water, the bait explodes again, and BAM...fish on...It was running drag on my daiwa like it wasn't even set, so I tighten it down a bit and bow up. After about a 10 minute battle that I thought I might loose at least once we get this beast to the boat









Here is one with my head included lol









It was close to 50 inches and over 17 lbs!!!!!! Next it was Ashley's turn, she had the rod sitting in the holder, when the drag just starts SCREAMING....she snatches the rod up, and I reach over and tighten down her drag. Now we have one on the other daiwa also with 30 lb test. She fightsit for close to 15 minutes asthe redmakes pass after pass by the boat and finally I net it!!!! Ashley's first red, and what a fish it was









Over 30 inches and 15 pounds!!!! Well what can I say, the girl was on fire!!!! Not 5 minutes later herreel is screaming again. Ash bows up on him and gets him to the boat twice, before he heads straight for the prop. I grab the rod and workhim around all the sharp stuff andtry to hand it back to her, and she replies "you keep it I can't feel my hand". SoIwear it down enough to net it and here is red number two for Ashley.









This one was 13 pounds and just under 30 inches. Well now it is my turn again!!!! Bowed rod, screaching reel, and 10 or so minutes later here it is









This one was at least 40 inches and around 16 pounds. It was a fantastic night, the schools of menhaden were an incredible sight. They were so afraid of the reds, and of flipper who cruised by several times, that they were actually running into the boat at times. I am proud of Ashley, who finally landed some nice bull reds. Oh yeah, I also caught a nice blue fish, and a prettybig sail cat.









The cat had a treble hook in him and a leader, and a pyramid sinker, and some pink beads and about 2 foot of line, all hooked in his eye. My jig head somehow tangled in the line that he was already hooked with. I got it all off of him. All fished were safely released, except for a couple of white trout that swallowed the jig. They were released, but not safely:boo I know this was a long post so thanks for reading.

Good luck and good fishing

Glastronix


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good report and beautiful bronze bulls...seems you've got this bridge down pact...nice job out there and glad to see you spending time with your daughter doing what you both like to do...


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

man what beautiful fish. you definetly got the three mile bridge down to an art. great job on those monsters. thanks for posting.

way to go ashley!!:bowdown:clap


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

I really enjoy your reports! Those fish sure look a lot larger than your stated weights. That 50" red looks huge!With all the menhaden pouring out of Bayou Texar the reds must really be having a field day. Just curious about the menhaden. Are you castnetting any of them and floating them out? You just might hook up a tarpon. There are bound to be some of them around with all the bait that is in the bay. Thanks again for your report.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Glastronix the redfish slayer...man you sure know what you are doing. Glastronix Co. sure would love your reports. Thanks for the pictures....I sure miss catching reds that big. ..:clap


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

> Just curious about the menhaden. Are you castnetting any of them and floating them out? You just might hook up a tarpon. There are bound to be some of them around with all the bait that is in the bay. Thanks again for your report.


Unfortunately, I didn't bring my bait net with me. If I would have thought to bring it we copuld have had tons to freeze and use later. They were so plentiful that we did manage to snag 3 of them with our jigs. I tossed all 3 out on a free line. I caught a bluefish with one, lost one, and one died on the hook:reallycrying Funny that you should mention tarpon, cause I swear I saw some come up and roll. I pointed them out to Ashley, as they were surfaceing and it was large fish, and not flippers. My first thought was tarpon. Thanks for all the replies, and good luck and good fishing to everybody.

Glastronix


----------



## SemperFi-sh (Apr 26, 2008)

wow I'd like to catch just one of those....nice job!


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

that color, bronze, is just the most beautiful irridescent color....only found on those bay reds. Great night , great catch.


----------



## Hellcat171 (Jul 19, 2008)

We dont normally brag about this sort of thing but were all friends here..... nice sail cat man sweet cat....


----------



## GatorBait (May 14, 2008)

Very nice reds! As above, they have a beautiful color to them. Theres nothing like having your reel scream more than once in the same trip!! You seem to keep tearing the reds up at that 3-mile bridge. Keep it up! Great :takephoto. :clap:clap.

Jason


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice. :clap:clap:clap You really do have that bridge down to an art. Great :takephoto to !!!!!!!!!

Scott


----------



## Lakewoodwife (Oct 19, 2007)

WTG!! Great report and wonderful pictures. You've given us renewed hope for fishing 3mile asap. I started fishing with my dad when I was 3 years old and I'm almost 50....and I STILL love to fish! 

Keep up the good fishing......AND reporting! :bowdown


----------



## diesel84 (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice Catch:clap

I haven't been out there at 3 mile in a long time. I am glad to see those big bulls are still out there. They are a blast to pull in. We caught a ton of those bulls every time we hit 3 mile. See you out there soon. Are they still hitting on top water. That was awsome when they are doing that out there.


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

I didn't throw any top water at 'em sunday night. The way the bait was exploding all over the top, they probably would have hit it.


----------



## FishVan (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey Glas... Glad to see Ashly finally got her first big Red. Way to go!!! Sure looks like fun.:clap


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Great report!! Those are some whoppers!! See You out there

some day:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## vspivey (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey Glass, I looked up the tides for that day, and low tide was about 7pm?? Is that the best time to go out to 3 mile? I have been fishing 3-mile at night a lot, with mixed luck, mostly bad. Thanks Vinnie


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Great color on the redfish - just beautiful. It's trips me out the different colors they are, how pale & white they get in the sand, & then some have beautiful blue tails, anyway great catches and congrats to your daughter.


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

> <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl17_lblFullMessage>Hey Glass, I looked up the tides for that day, and low tide was about 7pm?? Is that the best time to go out to 3 mile? I have been fishing 3-mile at night a lot, with mixed luck, mostly bad. Thanks Vinnie


I have had the best luck with the reds on an incoming tide lately, so right after low tide was what I was looking for. All my trips out there don't turn out like that one. We catch alot of white trout, skipjack, and get hung up on the bottom alot too. Also lately the sail cats have been showing up out there. What are you using for bait? Alot of times that can be the difference. You can PM me if you want and maybe get some tips.

Good luck.

Glastronix


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

> *Glastronix (7/28/2008)*
> 
> 
> > Just curious about the menhaden. Are you castnetting any of them and floating them out? You just might hook up a tarpon. There are bound to be some of them around with all the bait that is in the bay. Thanks again for your report.
> ...


I live on the east bay and last weekend there were 5 of us includeing 2 marine biologist that saw @ least a 30-40lber right by our pier, doing what I could only exsplain as a head stand with 10-12" of his tail completly out of the water slashing about.Real cool to watch, I think he was going after some crabs as they were everywhere.


----------



## sc23 (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice report and good pics. They really show the color.


----------



## gocatchfish37 (Jul 14, 2008)

Congrats! Did u just put a gulp on a jig head and let it sit???


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

> <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl22_lblFullMessage>Congrats! Did u just put a gulp on a jig head and let it sit???
> 
> <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl22_lblPostSignature>Corey Ness


Yep 3/4 ounce jighead and a gulp....waited for the bait to spook, and tossed it out near the school, stuck it in the holder and waited. It was cool, you could see the rod tip start bumping like crazy (I think the menhaden were trying to eat the gulp) and then BAM...screaming drag.....good stuff


----------

